# PHOTOS:  3RCR at JOAX Ft Bragg/Pope



## tomahawk6 (26 Feb 2012)

U.S. Soldiers assigned to the 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division and Canadian soldiers with 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment fill the cargo area of a U.S. Air Force Globemaster III aircraft during an in-flight rigging mission during a joint operational access exercise (JOAX) at Pope Field, N.C., Feb. 9, 2012. A JOAX is a joint airdrop exercise designed to enhance service cohesiveness between U.S. Army and Air Force personnel, allowing both services an opportunity to properly execute large-scale heavy equipment and troop movement. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Andy M. Kin/Released)






Photo Credit: Air Force Staff Sgt. Greg C. Biondo
Master Corp. Jay Bulger, with the Royal Canadian Regiment, stows his parachute after an airdrop with the 82nd Airborne Division during the Joint Operational Access Exercise on Fort Bragg, N.C., Feb. 12.


----------



## cupper (26 Feb 2012)

Love that shot taken on the inside of the Globemaster. Awesome.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Love that shot taken on the inside of the Globemaster. Awesome.



 :nod:


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Feb 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Love that shot taken on the inside of the Globemaster. Awesome.



Those dudes have so much zeal that they are warping the reality around the camera.

My buddy is a medic who was on that ex and got his US jump wings.  He said Americans can wear Canadian jump wings on their dress uniform but Canadians can't wear American ones on ours.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Feb 2012)

Yep we can wear foreign jump wings over our right pocket over any unit citations.


----------



## chriscalow (26 Feb 2012)

Bad ass! I'm actually in that C-17 pic. Any ideas how to get a hi-res copy of that?  And it's true, we can't wear foreign wings on CF DEU.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Feb 2012)

Best I could find.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/soldiersmediacenter/6779492542/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2012)

Gumby said:
			
		

> And it's true, we can't wear foreign wings on CF DEU.



You can but only if you are in the US.


----------



## chriscalow (26 Feb 2012)

T6- thank you, much appreciated. 

Cdn Aviator, you have made a good point. There are several stipulations about wearing foreign badges, ie: equivalent courses don't exist in CF (Ranger) etc. but in general, joe trooper can't just wear foreign wings on DEU. Although I do believe that in mess dress, there are exceptions to this. I don't know the details first hand but if someone is curious enough, I can ask around.


----------



## cupper (26 Feb 2012)

Gumby said:
			
		

> T6- thank you, much appreciated.
> 
> Cdn Aviator, you have made a good point. There are several stipulations about wearing foreign badges, ie: equivalent courses don't exist in CF (Ranger) etc. but in general, joe trooper can't just wear foreign wings on DEU. Although I do believe that in mess dress, there are exceptions to this. I don't know the details first hand but if someone is curious enough, I can ask around.



Just do a search here, there are a crap load of posts about said regs. Particularly on mess dress recently if I recall correctly.


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

A-DH-265-000/AG-001, Section 3, para 16c

(page 3-3-4 / or 104 & 105 of the linked PDF).



> *BADGES*
> 
> 14. Personnel who have been presented
> equivalent badges of allied countries as a result of
> ...


----------

